# Anybody watched Gunpowder



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What a great first episode, really accurate and graphic.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was thinking about it but three part dramas are normally rubbish. Might give it a go now then


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Was thinking about it but three part dramas are normally rubbish. Might give it a go now then


There was a lot of complaints about it on the radio today saying it was too graphic, ripping someone's guts out whilst still alive, full frontal of a woman etc.

That's how it was in 1604/1605, they were ruthless.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

coppo said:


> There was a lot of complaints about it on the radio today saying it was too graphic, ripping someone's guts out whilst still alive, full frontal of a woman etc.
> 
> That's how it was in 1604/1605, they were ruthless.


Absolutely riveting i thought. And as for the poor snowflakes......they can always switch off.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> There was a lot of complaints about it on the radio today saying it was too graphic, ripping someone's guts out whilst still alive, full frontal of a woman etc.
> 
> That's how it was in 1604/1605, they were ruthless.


Im defo watching it now then! 

Cant be worse than Game of Thrones or Banshee, especially Banshee. Sex and Violence. Whats not to like?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I missed it as was at a wedding.Im away for a week, so how long is it available on catch up 
because I forgot to sky plus it!:serious:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jo662 said:


> I missed it as was at a wedding.Im away for a week, so how long is it available on catch up
> because I forgot to sky plus it!:serious:


Episode 1 on iPlayer now and available for a month.

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Episode 1 on iPlayer now and available for a month.
> 
> Terry


Great stuff,thank you Terry.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Episode 1 on iPlayer now and available for a month.
> 
> Terry


All three episodes available on iPlayer!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We watched all three episodes back to back on iPlayer/itv hub or whatever.
Riveting with an authentic feel to it.
As a follow up bbc4 had a program last night about QE1's spy network which backed up a lot of the stuff in Gunpowder.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mostly historically correct, however was not impressed, I think the direction was mainly for effect rather than quality.I still wonder if after watching if it was fully understood by many.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Episode 1 on iPlayer now and available for a month.
> 
> Terry


I have registered with iplayer Terry, but everytime I try to download the program it gives an error notice.
Not sure if I am doing it right 
I click on the iplayer icon which I have put in my dock.
It says to go to iplayer web sight, I click this 
I now have a choice of programs Gunpowder being the first.
And now I see why, iplayer only works in the UK.
Why didn´t they tell me that when I registered, it said on registering I was in Germany.
Have I been through this with you before? :serious:


----------

